
Space Force Unveils New Uniforms and Is Roundly Mocked for Camo Design - ourmandave
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/01/space-force-unveils-uniforms-mocked-camo-design.html
======
eesmith
All those comments are little more than "haters gotta hate".

Nobody questioned why the USSF didn't model themselves after the Navy uniform
and go with Service Dress Blues and Service Dress Whites.

USSF says "...working with joint partners like the @usairforce and @USArmy.
Hence utilizing their uniform."

Surely they will work with the Navy too.

And the Navy works with the Air Force and Army. ( _ahem_ , right?) even with
different uniforms.

I'll bet the Navy uniform is cheaper too, for even more cost savings.

And we already know the NOAA Commissioned Officer Corps and US Public Health
Service Commissioned Corps use the Navy design, so it's not like that uniform
is restricted to the Navy.

